

Intspan: 1,3-7,33 is better than [1,3,4,5,6,7,33] - jonathaneunice
https://pypi.python.org/pypi/intspan

======
jonathaneunice
I always want convenient, easy-to-read data representations. That's true when
I put information into or program or service, and it's even more true when I
read information out of a program (especially if it's an extra-long data dump
for debugging purposes). Intspan takes what would be low level lists or sets
and makes tidy, compact, easy-to-read equivalents.

